# Piranha Feeding



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

What would people rather see? I think 2 mice would be cool.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

one of those large and extra ugly goldfish with the poofy eyes and look like they have brains aka oranda


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I say the fish.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I'd love to see a squirrel or a little cottontail rabbit. If you ask me what the ultimate would be, I would say a piglet. That would be just incredible. How many and what kind of p's are getting fed? You better film it!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RATT!!! I've seen 1 pinky, 2 mice.. but never a rat!!! The pinkys I sometimes feel for.. but I hate rats!!! OHH please, please the rats!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cfr3 is gonna take a visit to the fish of "The Mouse Video" fame this weekend and has promised a video


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

a COW!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

no actually i'd like to see marco get tossed in.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

There will definitely be a video made of the feeding. I haven't seen them in a few months, but I have been told they are getting bigger, meaner, and better performers. I still am trying to figure out what they should be fed.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would really like to see a mammal of some sort.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

two mice and see if they go for two together or one then the other


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A handful of those cute and fluffy little ducklings (spring is coming...), being pulled under water and ripped to shreds one by one


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

BABY KITTENS! MUAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i would like too see them eat a pig or somthing BIG


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

SADDAM! I wanna se them eat saddam


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a hairless rat...bloody.....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Gerbil, becuase i hate those Fing things!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHAHAHA!!!







I changed my mind about the 2 rats. I say toss in a fetus!! They're rich in protien, and the blood would surely rile them up. Nasty, but compared to you guys, you guys are the meanest and sickest bunchos I've ever met. Little kittens, ducklings.. sheesh


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I have fed them a Gerbil and a rat before...It is just the same thing as a single mouse, just a little bigger. The two mice is what I think I will go with. I want to see them move form one mouse to another. BTW, what does it take to adopt a small kitten?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> I have fed them a Gerbil and a rat before...It is just the same thing as a single mouse, just a little bigger. The two mice is what I think I will go with. I want to see them move form one mouse to another. BTW, what does it take to adopt a small kitten?


 nothing you just take them and give them like 10 bucks

But i rather take it for free form some small helples lil kid giving them away


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

Those goldfish that like look like they have a tumor coming outta there heads... i think they are called oranda.. oh i would kill to see that thing get mauled up by p's


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I used to feed my spilo bubble eyes.... they would just aggresively and unsuspectingly swim right up to greet him and well.... they got the kiss of death and half their face was gone.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I vote Kramer vs. Kramer since another P will do it OK


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You better be making this video bad ass... like using a tripod and all ( for the professional touch







), because that new forked tongue video is sweeetttt.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Go to your local humane society and adopt a kitten.







Little do those folks know what is going to happen to it.....if they found out, they would cry for days.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have to admit, Forked Tounge rivals the mouse video.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

A turnip.

only joking how about a monkey?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

a kittin i still say the be sweet


----------

